# Written Warning?



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello! I was just pulled over for the first time ever and given a written warning for "running a red light". Does this go on my record? Does this affect my 'points' here in MA? How long until it isn't really looked at poorly? I hate having this on my record and feel it was unfair. (I'm very proud of my driving etiquette and driving record.) 

Anyway, I thought since this was my first offense I would have received only a verbal warning - if anything. I tried to ask the cop (I had two cops for my "red light stop") but he wouldn't speak to me. I thought about calling the police station to ask a couple questions regarding a written warning but found this website and thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Warnings do not go on your driving record. The police officer isn't going to have a conversation with you in the road as it is a safety hazard for him/her. Besides, most people want to argue about the ticket anyway. He/she probably wrote a warning because of your lack of a driving record, instead of a cash ticket. BTW, 89-9 red light/stop sign violations are now $150, be glad you got only a warning.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm guessing that town hasn't had flagmen doing details yet. Feel fortunate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

Johnny Law said:


> Warnings do not go on your driving record. The police officer isn't going to have a conversation with you in the road as it is a safety hazard for him/her. Besides, most people want to argue about the ticket anyway. He/she probably wrote a warning because of your lack of a driving record, instead of a cash ticket. *BTW, 89-9 red light/stop sign violations are now $150,* be glad you got only a warning.


Did I miss the memo on that one? I think you are quoting the MGL. I don't think the assessment has changed from $100, but I am usually wrong about everything. Just ask Grasshopper.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

5-0 said:


> Did I miss the memo on that one? I think you are quoting the MGL. I don't think the assessment has changed from $100, but I am usually wrong about everything. Just ask Grasshopper.


hahahahaha:L:

Its one of those ones that is changed by the courts to a lower assessment that the MGL specifies, $100 for 1st, $150 for 2nd offense


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> Hello! I was just pulled over for the first time ever and given a written warning for "running a red light". Does this go on my record? Does this affect my 'points' here in MA? How long until it isn't really looked at poorly? I hate having this on my record and feel it was unfair. (I'm very proud of my driving etiquette and driving record.)
> 
> Anyway, I thought since this was my first offense I would have received only a verbal warning - if anything. I tried to ask the cop (I had two cops for my "red light stop") but he wouldn't speak to me. I thought about calling the police station to ask a couple questions regarding a written warning but found this website and thought I would give it a try.


Wait wait wait...youre complaining about receiving a warning? Take a hike.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I know really... you should feel lucky you didn't get a ticket...I would have loved you to call the p.d. when I was working. I get people that call all the time because they "unfairly" got a ticket. But, this takes the cake. You didn't get a ticket and your still complaining. Yeesh!!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

No need to jump on the kid, everybody...at least it didn't come back here whining or start insulting us.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> I hate having this on my record and feel it was unfair.


Really? Unfair huh? Fuck you....



dcs2244 said:


> No need to jump on the kid, everybody...at least it didn't come back here whining or start insulting us.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Up his/hers ass just the same....


----------



## JeepGirl (Jan 27, 2008)

WAIT - is there some statue I dont know about, that says you only get a verbal warning the first time? 

Man, you sit and watch traffic then you arent doing your job... but pull someone over and your a jerk...

Just cant win!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

JeepGirl said:


> WAIT - is there some statue I dont know about, that says you only get a verbal warning the first time?
> 
> Man, you sit and watch traffic then you arent doing your job... but pull someone over and your a jerk...
> 
> Just cant win!


*Thats it right there....you cant win.*


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

This idiots philosophy is since I don't have a driving history I should only get a verbal warning. How many verbal warnings has he received already. He would never deserve to get his first ticket with this thinking. Plus it was just a warning.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Crvtte65 said:


> hahahahaha:L:
> 
> Its one of those ones that is changed by the courts to a lower assessment that the MGL specifies, $100 for 1st, $150 for 2nd offense


Hey Sparky.......... Better brush up on your motor vehicle laws. 

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/89-9.htm


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I belive in always at least giving a written warning on a traffic stop. It shows that you are out making stops and can verifiy what you are doing with some of your time while on patrol. 

It can also be helpful to disprove some random asshat, citizen trying to get you in trouble by claiming you were goofing off; simply because you P.C.ed their ass last weak.

I like to call written warnings "receipts of time".


----------



## mpr4601 (Mar 24, 2007)

Sniper said:


> Hey Sparky.......... Better brush up on your motor vehicle laws.
> 
> http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/89-9.htm


Woops, when did that change? I've apparently been giving discounts.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

> I like to call written warnings "receipts of time".


I like to call them "wastes of time".


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.mass.gov/courts/courtsandjudges/courts/districtcourt/trans976revisedcmviassessments.pdf


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Andy0921 said:


> I like to call them "wastes of time".


It's no more of a waste of time than it is as locking up the same perp that you did 2 months eairler.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

You my friend are an asshole! The fact that you are on here complaining about getting a warning instead of a money ticket proves my point. And god forbid a second Officer arrives on scene to backup a his fellow Officer on a traffic stop! As far as small talk, look at the citation, (WARNING no action required by violator). And when you do get a money ticket the Officer might just say "read the rear of the citation, appeal the ticket in court not on the street, have a nice day."


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Andy0921 said:


> I like to call them "wastes of time".


lol


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

My feelings with warnings are it's a WMS/NCIC/MV/Lic check as well as a RS or PC to discover other crimes to make an arrest. I could careless for the most part about the civil infraction. The attitude and the cooperation as well as the offense is the immediate factor in writing a civil infraction or warning. A fine is a great way to stuff it to a motorist who is acting like a jackass or has done something totally stupid. I dont care about being a nice guy the public hates you regardless. However, they can focus their anger to themselves or someone else after the stop has been concluded.... I hope folks are not in this job because they think the public actually like you...:bat: Your a F#$King asshole if you do and your a F#$King asshole if you dont.. Eg "Unregistered"


CJIS Dito


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> My feelings with warnings are it's a WMS/NCIC/MV/Lic check as well as a RS or PC to discover other crimes to make an arrest. I could careless for the most part about the civil infraction.


+1


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

CJIS said:


> It's no more of a waste of time than it is as locking up the same perp that you did 2 months eairler.


 The recipient of a WW receives absolutely no ramifications whatsoever. Therefore, I would rather give them a verbal instead of wasting my time filling out a WW in addition to my racial profiling sheet when the penalties are precisely the same: zilch.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Andy0921 said:


> The recipient of a WW receives absolutely no ramifications whatsoever. Therefore, I would rather give them a verbal instead of wasting my time filling out a WW in addition to my racial profiling sheet when the penalties are precisely the same: zilch.


I almost always give verbal warnings. If my pen does come out, you're getting a citation.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> My feelings with warnings are it's a WMS/NCIC/MV/Lic check as well as a RS or PC to discover other crimes to make an arrest.


Exactly, not only that but every time that plate is run it just adds to the list of queries ran on that plate. I would be more apt to give a a citation if s/he has been run 10 times vs. not at all or once.

As far as ramifications as a punishment, yeah true it does not effect insurance but a written warning takes up a lot more of their time than a verbal one. (unless you sit in your car for 5 min than verbally warn them)

Today every one is in a rush, time also means money to many. If you take up their time you cost them money and you got paid to do it.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

CJIS said:


> Exactly, not only that but every time that plate is run it just adds to the list of queries ran on that plate. I would be more apt to give a a citation if s/he has been run 10 times vs. not at all or once.
> 
> As far as ramifications as a punishment, yeah true it does not effect insurance but a written warning takes up a lot more of their time than a verbal one. (unless you sit in your car for 5 min than verbally warn them)
> 
> Today every one is in a rush, time also means money to many. If you take up their time you cost them money and you got paid to do it.


 I understand your perspective; however If I don't believe said violation constitutes an infraction, I would rather clear my stop a few minutes early than have guys taking calls for service in my sector. 

Additionally, you must take into account I don't make many stops solely for the purpose of motor vehicle enforcement. I'm still full of piss and vinegar and in the infrequent juncture I'm not dealing with calls for service or writing reports, I make pretexutal stops in an effort to acquire a good pinch; not too keep Sally the soccer mom or Pete the plumber waiting. 

I'm sure the atmospheres in which we labor in are probably completely different and accordingly we have dissimilar outlooks on motor vehicle enforcement. 



Can one of the mods please remove the extra "o" in "too"? I just noticed it and it's bothering me.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Andy0921 said:


> I make pretexutal stops in an effort to acquire a good pinch; not too keep Sally the soccer mom or Pete the plumber waiting.


No Andy you don't. As you well remember the asses in this commonwealth have said the police can not make MV stops for CMVI's with the pretext of getting into the car for further investigations. What you meant to say is while in the process of making a MV stop, your reasonable suspicion of a crime being commited, having been commited or was about to be commited grew, which led you to toss said MV and acquire a good pinch....


----------

